# Skyrim - Can't equip anything to my right hand.



## AblueXKRS

Title. It doesn't matter where I do it, in game, in menu, with hotkeys... I can't equip weapons, spells, or shields to my character's right hand after I speak to what's-his-face's sister at the mill.

Is there any solution to this? I've reinstalled countless times and it's never changed.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

A left click on the weapon, shield, or spell will place it in your right hand. A right click will place it in your left hand.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Uhm.

No.

It doesn't work. Please read what I wrote... I cannot equip to my right hand.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*
> 
> Uhm.
> No.
> It doesn't work. Please read what I wrote... I cannot equip to my right hand.


Umm...I did, you didn't say whether you tired left clicking or not. That is the default key to equip an object in your right hand. Try checking your Keyboard and mouse layouts in the menu then smart guy.

You can try to backup your skyrim folder in your My Docs and then reinstall it so that all of your settings are reset. Even if you uninstall it and keep that folder there, you settings will be the same. So reinstall, start a new game, and see if that works. If it does, just import your saved games and it should work since all the controls are stored in one of the ini files in there.


----------



## AblueXKRS

No, it just doesn't work.

I've reset all configs, remapped every key, reinstalled the game multiple times, tried with new characters and old characters, different hard drives, it doesn't matter. I always lose the ability to use my right hand when I reach the first town.


----------



## moedank

That is weird and obviously very frustrating. I tried googling similar searches but couldn't find any instances regarding your particular issue. Have you posted this issue on Bethesda's forum or other popular Skyrim forums? I'm sure you've already considered this, just throwing it out there if you haven't.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/forum/180-pc/


----------



## Boinz

I think i know what you're talking about, try pressing e twice for say a certain spell, it won't work tho if you have say a bow or another spell or weapon on quick/hot keys assigned to that hand or something. or a Shield too, anything that will occupy both hands.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moedank*
> 
> That is weird and obviously very frustrating. I tried googling similar searches but couldn't find any instances regarding your particular issue. Have you posted this issue on Bethesda's forum or other popular Skyrim forums? I'm sure you've already considered this, just throwing it out there if you haven't.
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/forum/180-pc/


I haven't, no. I don't actually own the game anymore, because of this bug, so I've been kinda hesitant to go over there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I think i know what you're talking about, try pressing e twice for say a certain spell, it won't work tho if you have say a bow or another spell or weapon on quick/hot keys assigned to that hand or something. or a Shield too, anything that will occupy both hands.


Noooo, not that...

I just can't equip any single-hand items to my right hand. I can use claymores and bows just fine, but nothing else.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

I had the same problem. The mouse is buggy in the menus for me so I usually use the keyboard. Console ported crap... This works for me.

1) "Favorite" your weapons/spells then exit all menus and go back to the game.

2) While not in a menu press the "Q" key to bring up the favorites menu.

3) Scroll through your favorites and find the weapons/spells you want to equip.

4) Press a number key (1-8) while the weapon/spell is selected to assign that number to it. It's now a hotkey.

5) Exit the menu after assigning the hotkeys.

6) While playing the game just press the hotkey # to equip the assigned weapon/spell. For spells pressing the key twice will assign the spell to both hands. Pressing shift-hotkey will assign it to the alternate hand.

If this doesn't work then you have a different bug than I did.


----------



## jonnieb57

I am reposting a response from BETHESDA. I have asked for and received permission from the author to do so. This worked for me like a charm!

Response By (Keith) (01/25/2017 03:49 AM)
Hey there!

Thank you for contacting Bethesda Support team. My name is Keith. I'll be here to help you out with your troubles. It is a pleasure to chat with you today.

There should be a couple things to make sure of:

- Turn off and unplug any controllers

To turn off a controller for Skyrim Special Edition on PC, press [ESC] to go to the pause menu, click Settings, and then click Gameplay. From inside the Gameplay settings, select the "Controller" box to disable the controller. Closing the pause menu will save the settings.
You can also unplug the controller from your PC before launching the game.

- Uncheck the 360 Controller Option.
Go to Settings, then Gameplay.
Uncheck the 360 Controller Option.
Reset your Controls to Default.
Set your keybindings to default by hitting Escape while in game and click on Controls.
Hit [T] for default.
Click or hit the keybinding to Accept.
Make a Skyrim Interface.bsa Correction.
Locate your interface.bsa file. If the game was installed by Steam, it should be in the default location of C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\Skyrim\Data.
Delete this file.
Verify your Game in Steam again.
Verify your Game in Steam.
Running this utility will re-install/recreate the file we deleted above.
Right click on the Game in your Library and select Properties.
Select the "Local Files" tab and click on Verify Integrity of Game Cache...
Allow it to run and test to see if your issue is fixed.
You can also use your [Y], [N], [Enter], or [Tab] keys to confirm or cancel if the mouse is not working properly.

Let us know if you need more assistance, or if you need help with another issue!

Warm Regards,
Keith @ Bethesda Softworks support.


----------

